# Duda con el 4017



## julioleonel (Ene 2, 2013)

buenas gente, estoy tratando de armar este circuito en isis, pero no da resultado, queria saber si me pueden orientar un poco porque no logro hacerlo funcionar correctamente, titilan las dos luces a la vez...

este es el circuito:








y esto es lo que yo hice:







desde ya muchas gracias

la r5 es de 15k y el 15 va puente con el 10. tambien c2 es de 4.7


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2013)

Alimenta todo a 12V directamente


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 2, 2013)

> Alimenta todo a 12V directamente



no dio resultado...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola.

Los dos LEDs parpadean juntos por que están en serie.

Parece que no es necesario el 4017.
En el Isis el 555 está auto polarizado a 5V (eso quiere decir, que no necesitas alimentar el 555)


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2013)

¿Y al ir a 8V va a funcionar mejor que a 12? ¿Por qué motivo?
¿No estarás metiendo 12Vac o algo así?


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola ,para que tu diagrama funcione correctamente cambia c2 por 4,7 y RV1 puentea cursor con extremo y no como lo tenes a los extremos y asi podes regular el disparo del 555 ,y felis año nuevo


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 5, 2013)

Buenas gente, ya lo pude resolver, mi falla estaba en que viendo el diagrama pensé que como habia dos led la secuencia era con los dos por separado, osea prendía uno y después el otro. como no lo habia resuelto con las ayudas que me dieron pense en repetir la secuencia agregando componentes y poniendolos a cada salida y, grata sorpresa, funciono de maravilla. seguramente mas de uno lo paso por alto por caer de maduro pero bue, yo entiendo poco y nada ja. Bueno les dejo el diagrama funcionando correctamente, si alguien tiene una idea para hacerlo con menos componentes buenisimo. muchas gracias!


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2013)

julioleonel dijo:


> ... si alguien tiene una idea para hacerlo con menos componentes buenisimo. muchas gracias!
> 
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/735740_487303531309004_75029968_o.jpg



No hacen falta los transistores. Con poner una resistencia de 1K a cada led por salida, el Ic te aguanta sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 5, 2013)

> No hacen falta los transistores. Con poner una resistencia de 1K a cada led por salida, el Ic te aguanta sin problemas.
> 
> Saludos.



hola, gracias por tu sugerencia, pero la experiencia no fue buena, me paso que al hacer lo que dijiste el led queda prendido y cuando le llega su turno de actuar se apaga y cuando pasa queda prendido otra vez...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2013)

La salida del Ic es alta, conecta el led entre ella y masa.

Saludos.


----------



## bocagonza (Ene 5, 2013)

y este circuito para que sirve ? es un destellador ? no hace falta el 4017 creo...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola.






Chao. 
elaficionado.
Nota: EL cd4017 no fue diseñado para excitar LEDs.
Para obtener más brillo en los LEDs, se debe usa un transistor para cada LED.


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 5, 2013)

> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias por tu circuito esta muy bueno. lo unico es que con el pote de 10k cuando llegaba al 70 % se tildaba, probe con uno de 4k y anda de maravilla del 0% al 100%, lo que no se es si vienen en ese valor comercial... para armarlo directamente lo saque y puse una resistencia. les dejo el diagrama 3d. muchas gracias!.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola.

Hay resistencia variable de 5K, 4.7K. Puede usar cualquiera de ellaa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 5, 2013)

Hola julioleone

Por todo lo antes dicho, el circuito que estaría mejor, sería el que adjuntaste en modo de imagen en tu mensaje #7.
Salvo algunos detalles que habría que mejorar.

Editado el mensaje #12 del elaficionado agregando esta nota:
*Nota: EL cd4017 no fue diseñado para excitar LEDs.*
*Para obtener más brillo en los LEDs, se debe usa un transistor para cada LED.*

Así que los transistores que tienes en tu circuito conviene dejarlos.
Pero algo hay que mejorar de esto:
A- La resistencia de base es de un valor muy bajo.
B- La resistencia limitadora de corriente para los LED’s es de un valor muy bajo.
C- La resistencia entre la batería y el 555 no es necesaria.
D- El Diodo Zener solo estaría drenando corriente de la batería sin ninguna utilización.

*A- *Las características del transistor ZTX651, el cual utilizas en tu circuito.
Ic = 1A Corriente de colector Continuamente.
Ptot = 1W Potencia total de disipación.
Vce(Sat) = 0.3V Típico, cuando se polariza con Ib=100mA e Ic=1A.

*B-* Los LED’s Azules que trae el ISIS de Proteus tienen las siguientes características:
Vf=2.2V
If=0.010A.
Quiere decir que cuando por el LED circula una corriente de 10 mAmp. la caída de voltaje en sus terminales será de 2.2 Volts.
Como la polarización para esos LED’s es de 9V entonces:
Vcc – Vf = quedan 6.8 Volts, luego 6.8 / 0.010 = 680 Ohms que es el valor de la resistencia limitadora para los LED´s. 
Se puede utilizar solo una para todos los LED’s pues solo enciende uno por vez. Como en la imagen que adjuntó el elaficionado en su mensaje #12.

*A-* Puesto que la corriente que atraviesa cualquier LED es la misma que tendría que drenar el transistor asociado, habría que calcular de qué valor sería la resistencia de base para que por su colector circule una corriente de 10 mAmp.
En las hojas de datos del ZTX651 se puede ver en la grafica llamada *VCE(sat) v IC* localizada en la pagina 3-221 
La fórmula *Ic/Ib=10* Quiere decir que ese transistor tiene una ganancia de 10.
De modo que si necesitamos una corriente de Ic de 10 mAmp. necesitamos aplicarle una corriente a la base 10 veces menor 0.010/10 = 0.001 Amp = 1.0 mAmp.
Viendo las hojas de datos del 4017 podríamos decir que las salidas si pueden proporcionar esa corriente de 1 mAmp.
Para ser aplicado a la base de cada transistor.
Si polarizas este IC 4017 con 9V, tendríamos en sus salidas Aprox. 9V y con estos tenemos que proporcionar una corriente de 1 mAmp. A la base del transistor. Entonces 9 / 0.001 = 9,000(Nueve mil) Ohms.
Este es el valor para las resistencias de base de los transistores.

*C-* al respecto del 555 mejor hazlo igual al que aparece en la imagen que adjuntó elaficionado. 

*D-* Si lo que quieres es proteger el circuito contra conexiones erróneas de la fuente de alimentación mejor agrega un diodo rectificador el cual conectarías en serie con la batería y el circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 6, 2013)

> Así que los transistores que tienes en tu circuito conviene dejarlos.
> Pero algo hay que mejorar de esto:
> A- La resistencia de base es de un valor muy bajo.
> B- La resistencia limitadora de corriente para los LED’s es de un valor muy bajo.
> ...



hola, gracias @MrCarlos por tu respuesta tan completa. te comento que en el isis use ese transistor porque no encontre los c945 que figuraban en el diagrama original, entonces busque el data.. del c945 y lo compare con alguno parecido del isis. los datos que me pasas para los calculos de las resistencias se agradecen, la verdad es que a menudo me pongo a probar en el protoboard y los armo por experiencias sin calcular. tengo la costumbre de llenar cuadernos con experiencias. he tenido no demaciada experiencia porque arranque de 0 con la misma metodologia, primero de este modo:

1. buscar un circuito
2. armarlo en el protoboard
3. si funciona punto 2, armarlo en placa perforada

después de un tiempo, al tener que lidiar con millones de puentes en las placas perforadas, leyendo por ahí conocí el método de traspaso por la plancha así que primero comencé a trabajar con el Express pcb y luego me pase al ares por su bello esquema en 3d y su bendito autoruteo, haciendo que mi experiencia con los circuitos sea infinitamente estimulante y satisfactoria. Voy imprimiendo todas las respuestas y todo lo que me dicen aquí, es un gran foro con gente dispuesta a ayudar, lo mejorcito que encontré, solia portear dudas en comunidades electrónicas de Taringa pero no colaboran tanto como acá, muy agradecido!


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola julionel!!!
...tengo un par de preguntas...

1-para que necesitas el circuito?
2-es necesario utilizar el 4017?
3-puedes utilizar un circuito distinto?
4-el circuito es para manejar leds o cargas mas grandes?


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 7, 2013)

> Hola julionel!!!
> ...tengo un par de preguntas...
> 
> 1-para que necesitas el circuito?
> ...



hola *@alejo278*, te comento por punto ja

1. el circuito no lo necesito, arranque de 0 con la electrónica y hago los proyectos para ir ganando experiencia y conocimientos, no es para nada en particular. Solo disfruto bastante diseñándolos, armándolos y conociendo de a poco las características de cada componente y la forma de emplearlos.

2. Si mal no entendí el concepto del circuito, el 4017 es necesario para secuenciar la excitación de cada led en el momento deseado.

3. puedo utilizar un circuito distinto, siempre que me sirva para aprender, claro que si hay mejor alternativa que este lo haría con gusto.

4. el circuito es para manejar led, si bien este tiene un led por salida, en el diseño original con los transistores arme un circuito donde puse 8 led por salida que me funciono. la idea era formar una letra y que se valla haciendo una palabra. en mi caso hice la palabra Felipe, el nombre de mi hijo, haciendo que cada salida forme una letra. 

gracias y si tenes un circuito mejorsito que este te lo agradezco. muchas gracias por pasar


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 7, 2013)

bien...
me agrada que te intereses en este mundo de la electronica y entiendo lo que deseas por que por alli pase hace mucho tiempo y se lo que se siente cuando ves funcionar tus circuitos!!!
...ahora si estas empezando con estos integrados, es un buen inicio por lo sencillos de manejar y entenderlos.
el 4017 es un integrado contador digital en cascada que al recibir un pulso en el pin de entrada de pulsos (clock) activa secuencial mente cada una de sus salidas (0 al 9), por ser tecnologia CMOS lo puedes alimentar desde 3V asta 15V, pero hay integrados con mas salidas y seleccionables.
el 74154 tiene 16 salidas (0 a 15) selecionables por un codigo binario en sus 4 entradas (es un poquito mas complejo el circuito pero es mas practico)
pero si te interesa comodidad, tamaño, y muchas mas ventajas, existen integrados programables en los que puedes grabarles un programa para que hagan funciones complejas como por ejemplo:

-pasar mensajes en display
-manejar motores
-leer sensores (temperatura, presión, posicion...etc)
-temporizadores

Aunque a primera vista parece mas complicado, es cuestion de tiempo, dedicacion y practica!!!
te ahorra mucho espacio en cuastion de circuitos e integrados
son los PICs.
si si tienes dudas por cualquiera de las dos opciones, puedes preguntar mas a fondo o pedir ayuda en tus propios circuitos o proyectos.


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 7, 2013)

Si, el objetivo para este año es el manejo y programacion de algunos PICs, me dedique bastante a Java, asi que estoy algo relacionado con algoritmos y diseño de aplicaciones. pero antes debo comprender cosas mas basicas y SOLDAR MEJOR!!! soy bastante malo ja


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 7, 2013)

ya te funciono este circuito?
...que otro circuito tienes por hacer?


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 7, 2013)

relacionado al tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/problema-luminosidad-90887/justo estoy cambiando el mosfet, porque monte en el protoboard con todos los led exactamente igual que en el diseño y no hace el error, ya medi todo, solde otra vez le puse flux y nada... cambio el mosfet y te aviso. despues arranco con el que me comentaste!


----------



## julioleonel (Ene 8, 2013)

el circuito funciono de 10, era el mosfet que cumplía su trabajo a medias, les agradezco mucho la ayuda brindada a todos, es importante tener el apoyo!

videito de la plaqueta funcionando como la pense


----------

